# Face Putting.



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

Im trying to replace the original face of the photo with another face.








That is one.

He removed the eyes and the mouth with new and funny ones.

The presentation is very clean.



As I found KH fanart, I messed with it.

And look what I did.
Version 1:






Version 2: 






Its not really good though.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 21, 2008)

on the lower one , i'd delete the face everywhere which the hair covers and the finger , so it will have a bit 3d


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 21, 2008)

Sort the sizes out; the eyes and mouth are too big for that picture so they look like they're floating in mid-air rather than being part of the face. Notice how you can see the cheeks and chin on the first picture.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 24, 2008)

I think what you should do is erase the original face, and take the awesome face stuff, and make it smaller.  Since it's so big right now, it looks like it's just pasted on top of the picture.


----------

